# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Носите ли Вы Крокс?

## strawser

Надеюсь до России не дошла еще эта чума. ) 
Те кто не знают что это, точно узнают их по фото. )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Karlson

если б не картинка, долго бы думал что это такое  :Smiley:

----------


## strawser

Это радует. В Америке и Израиле люди без ума от них. )

----------


## Infernal_lightning

После бессонной ночи долго не могла въехать что за крокс :Huh:  Нет, не ношу) не нравится подобная обувь.

----------


## ikif

Вначале ненавидел их , как что то убогое и безвкусное.
Но в конце концов купил и не желею.
Как студенту в общаге, очень одобно , и на улице в них ,и купаться в них же, везде.
Испачкал - помыл , вода им по барабану.
Можно и под джинсы, и под шорты - вроде как универсальные становятся, когда привыкаешь к ним.

Я в них круглый год почти, даже сейчас пишу , а они на ногах.

----------


## Aleksandra

Я никогда не покупаю одежду и обувь в которой ходит пол города.  :Smiley:

----------


## Damien

Эээ. Ждем опроса - "носите ли вы тапки?"   :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

Что такое _крокс_ - честно говоря не знал  :Smiley:  В принципе они не далеко ушли от популярных лет 20 назад 'мыльниц' - по материалу и пёстрым расцветкам.
По сути опроса: напомнило старый анекдот 



> - Вы любите помидоры?
> - Кушать - да, а так - нет...


Всякой одежде и обуви есть своё место в жизни. На пляже (особенно каменистом) и в открытом бассейне в кроксах д.б. очень удобно. А вот машину в них водить наверное не очень. Да и в ресторан в них не пойдешь.

----------


## strawser

> Всякой одежде и обуви есть своё место в жизни. На пляже (особенно каменистом) и в открытом бассейне в кроксах д.б. очень удобно.


В этом нет сомнения, но когда "тапки"  :Smiley:  начинают носить профессора в универе и директор фирмы, а также "полгорода" как сказала Александра, это превращается в массовый товар, и люди начинают покупать это, только потому что вокруг все ходят в них и будут доказывать, что в них, невероятно удобно, что, может быть ,и соответсвует действительности, несмотря на свою невероятную уродливость (по - моему мнению)

----------


## Rene-gad

> начинают носить профессора в универе и директор фирмы, а также "полгорода" как сказала Александра, это превращается в массовый товар


А что в этом плохого? Что плохого в том, что те же полгорода пользуются, напр.  iPod?  :Smiley:  И в чем Вы прикажете ходить профессору или директору фирмы? Почему они обязаны в 35° жару носить пиджак, галстук и лакированные туфли? Что они - не люди? 

Конечно, если они в такой форме на подписание миллиардного контракта завалят или на экзамен придут - то могут возникнуть вопросы об их психической полноценности....  :Wink: 

А начет уродливости, как Вы сами уже подметили - это дело вкуса... Напр. в Китае кривые женские ноги на протяжении столетий были символом красоты...  :Cool:

----------


## Aleksandra

> Почему они обязаны в 35° жару носить пиджак, галстук и лакированные туфли? Что они - не люди?


Например, у себя на работе я не могу ходить в чем попало. У нас форма одежды строгая. Скидку никто делать не будет даже если на улице +45 в тени. Да, я думаю, в любой серьезной организации, фирме такие же порядки. А вот приехать на работу я могу в чем угодно, хотя такие уродцы на ноги все равно не надену, даже находясь за рулем.

----------


## DefesT

В Москве такое творение вьетнамцы или китайцы "штампуют" на ура.
Да...не могу представить себя в таких "модных" тапках.

----------


## Rene-gad

> У нас форма одежды строгая... в любой серьезной организации, фирме такие же порядки....


В гос. учереждениях - наверно да, ещё м.б. в банках и, напр., автомагазинах - для тех, кто с клиентами непосредственно работает, а в остальных фирмах - как заведено, зависит от шефа, региона и т.д.  :Smiley: . В Европе всё определяется целесообразностью: Если, напр. , шеф после работы приглашен играть в гольф, то он точно сегодня не наденет смокинг...

----------


## drongo

На пляже хорошо  :Smiley: 
Там где острая галька и горячий песок  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

к вашему сведению это только одна из моделей этих самых Кроксов ))







вот полный каталог - http://www.crocs.com/

а смутившие вас тапочки называются c*l*ogs  :Wink: 


Вот клоггсы я бы не одела, а от удобных непромокающих балеток не откзалась бы

----------


## Damien

Из двух зол



> лакированные туфли?


и детских туфлей с первой фотки, на лето выбрал - белые сандалии, с закосом под спортивную обувь.
Для меня то, что яркую стремную обувь будет носить полгорода - ничего не значит.
И если все оденут трико и чешки-вьетнамки - я продолжу носить классику  :Smiley:

----------


## strawser

> к вашему сведению это только одна из моделей этих самых Кроксов ))
> 
> а смутившие вас тапочки называются c*l*ogs 
> 
> Вот клоггсы я бы не одела, а от удобных непромокающих балеток не откзалась бы


Да, есть полно моделей, но модель которая заразила миллионы и есть те тапочки. Чего стоит только это фото . 
Вот, когда фирма поняла что ей не выжить только благодаря их продажам, разработали новые модели.




> На пляже хорошо 
> Там где острая галька и горячий песок


Полностью согласен, но это удовольствие не должно стоить 35-45 $ )

----------


## PavelP

"Нет, т.к. это полная бесвкусица, и они отвратительно выглядят" - "10"
, видимо на формуе много людей со вкусом)))

----------


## strawser

> , видимо на формуе много людей со вкусом)))


Думаю ,на форуме больше людей, которые против течения...

----------


## Infernal_lightning

> Думаю ,на форуме больше людей, которые против течения...


Именно. Да и выглядят эти "тапки" страшно (имхо).

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вот, когда фирма поняла что ей не выжить только благодаря их продажам, разработали новые модели.


во-первых фирма разработала уникальный материал из которого сделанна вся эта обувь  :Smiley:   А вот эта бешенная модель предназначалась изначально для яхтсменов, так что всему свое место.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelP

> Думаю ,на форуме больше людей, которые против течения...


-Давайте воевать!
-Почему?
-Потому что ВСЕ хотят мира!!!
... видимо так :Cheesy: 
На самом деле удобные тапки и стоят 15$ и комфортны очень и качественно делаются...

----------


## strawser

> - удобные тапки и стоят 15$ и комфортны очень и качественно делаются...


В США, может, самая их дешевая модель стоит 15, за границей начиная с 45, по - крайней мере, где я живу.

Вот - вот, удобны, главный аргумент носящих их. Как где - то было сказано, Вы не захотите их снять, пока не посмотрите вниз )

Если говорить об удобстве, так можно ж, вообще, в нижнем белье ходить , не задумываясь об эстетике.  Встал с кровати, одел домашние тапочки и вперед )

----------


## Rene-gad

> стоят 15$


Где именно они столько стоят? Тут, например, все начинается с 27 евро.

----------


## PavelP

> Если говорить об удобстве, так можно ж, вообще, в нижнем белье ходить , не задумываясь об эстетике.


Ну в развитом мире давно отдали предпочтение комфортной одежде в укор "модной"\"красивой". Каждый живёт для себя и комфорт прежде всего (я с этим тоже солидарен) именно поэтому в США очень много людей носят кроссовки под брюки с пиджаком (когда сидишь за столом ноги всё равно никто не видит...)

В джерси в магазинчике kohls пол года назад стоили 14,89 коричневые...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

И ещё момент, про "красивость"! В США можно моментом определить, что девушка -русская и недавно приехала, даже не разговаривая с ней! Она ТОЧНО будет обвешана золотыми бирюльками(которые стоят недорого), все шмотки будут не так популярных в США брендов, но перераскрученных у нас (келвин, дольче, шмольче))), на лице дикий раскрас... это называется- дорволасъ)))))

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> И ещё момент, про "красивость"! В США можно моментом определить, что девушка -русская и недавно приехала, даже не разговаривая с ней! Она ТОЧНО будет обвешана золотыми бирюльками(которые стоят недорого), все шмотки будут не так популярных в США брендов, но перераскрученных у нас (келвин, дольче, шмольче))), на лице дикий раскрас... это называется- дорволасъ)))))


А в Москве в подобном виде ходят на 99% приезжие... У таких девушек чаще всего ещё прилагается смуглая кожа и акцент... И что характерно - молодые люди той же национальности тоже одеваются поразительно безвкусно и и аляповато. 




> в США очень много людей носят кроссовки под брюки с пиджаком


если большинству окружающих вас людей в США неведом строгий стиль одежды... это их проблемы, наверное.

вкус либо есть, либо его нет. Имея вкус можно из ярких бирюлек и поддельных дельчегаббан и им подобных создать такой образ, что все ахнут. А можно одеть одежду самых популярных и крутых марок и выгледть при этом ужасно.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> если большинству людей в США неведом строгий стиль одежды... это их проблемы, наверное.


Рекомендую к *прочтению*  :Wink: 
В частности:



> А тут такого на диссертацию хватит. Почище устава всё расписано. Где живёшь, что носишь, где продукты закупаешь, где заправляешься – у всего есть соответствующий стереотип. Иногда сам подмечаешь, и даже логично как-то выходит. А иногда полностью впросак попадаешь. 
> 
> Мне, например, мои Американы до сих пор говорят, что я слишком "гей" одеваюсь. Хотя на мне радуг нету. Я просто рубашки глажу и цвета у одежды подбираю сочетающиеся. И все. А у них почти ни у кого и утюга-то в доме нет. Так что для многих утюг значит "гей". Хотя я далеко не с реднэками дружусь. В моей компании 3 программиста, стоматолог, 2 терапевта и 2 адвоката. 
> 
> Такие дела.


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

И ещё:



> Только рабочая/офисная одежда к их личному стилю не имеет никакого отношения. Это дресс-код, который диктует компания. Светлый верх, тёмный низ. Если б не было дресс-кода, то они бы из шортов с майками не вылезали. Это хорошо видно на Майкрософте, Гугле, и т.д. Все Американы ходят как черти. Если прилично одет, то или наш, или еще какой Элиен.
> 
>     Но ведь до работы ещё дойти надо?
> 
> Об этом и речь – им это пох. Он может с Ролексом на руке, в Мазератти рассекать в драной майке и шортах, которым 10 лет. Единственное, что важно, чтоб майка и шорты были чистые. На чистоте Американы двинуты. Ну а дырки на майке, ну так что ж, зато это его любимая майка, с ней него воспоминания связаны.

----------


## Rene-gad

> если большинству людей в США неведом строгий стиль одежды...


Извини за нескромный вопрос: сколько лет ты прожила в США и в каких городах, и с какими людьми ты контактировала, чтобы утверждать такое?  :Smiley:  
Это получается, как в притче про слона и четырёх слепых, которым предложили, ощупать разные части тела животного и потом описать для других, что такое слон.
Или поедем-ка в Лондон: На Виктория-Стрит можно увидеть всё - от хот-пэнтс до пёстрых сари. А в Сити от черных костюмов с такими же галстуками и белоснежными сорочками, извините, голова кружится. Кажется, что сидишь на карусели и всё перед тобой многократно прокручивается.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*ALEX(XX)*, *Rene-gad*, спокойно. Мой ответ касается только большинства упомянутого в предыдущем сообщении  :Wink: 

сейчас переформулирую

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Я спокоен как удав  :Smiley:  Я предоставил информацию к сведению... Ну так, для прочтения. Может народу интересно будет  :Smiley:

----------


## strawser

> Ну в развитом мире давно отдали предпочтение комфортной одежде в укор "модной"\"красивой". Каждый живёт для себя и комфорт прежде всего (я с этим тоже солидарен) именно поэтому в США очень много людей носят кроссовки под брюки с пиджаком (когда сидишь за столом ноги всё равно никто не видит...)


Уж лучше кросовки чем эти тапки, по - моему мнению.  :Smiley:  Право каждого носить, что ему удобно и комфортно, но дело в том, что люди да считают эти уродливые тапочки модными, т.к. почти все вокруг носят их и бегут их покупать. Вы, ведь, купили, наверно , не потому что , пришли в магазин ,увидили, померяли, понравились и купили, а потому - что повлияла окружающая среда?  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> *Rene-gad*, спокойно.


I'm cool  :Cheesy:

----------


## PavelP

> Уж лучше кросовки чем эти тапки, по - моему мнению.  Право каждого носить, что ему удобно и комфортно, но дело в том, что люди да считают эти уродливые тапочки модными, т.к. почти все вокруг носят их и бегут их покупать. Вы, ведь, купили, наверно , не потому что , пришли в магазин ,увидили, померяли, понравились и купили, а потому - что повлияла окружающая среда?


 Ну то, что на пляже сникерсы хуже клогов это факт :Wink:  С другой стороны никто же не говорит о том, что их нужно носить всюду и всегда, но свои функции они выполняют на все 100. У меня, например, одних кед пар 5-6... обувь должна доставлять удовольствие! Купил я их, подберая пляжную обув (сланцы с резинкой между пальцев меня раздражают))).

 Кста, помимо обсуждаемых резинок я заметил народное безумство (и в РФ и в США) вокруг полуваленок-полусапог. Девушки носят их уже чутьли не летом...

----------


## strawser

> Ну то, что на пляже сникерсы хуже клогов это факт С другой стороны никто же не говорит о том, что их нужно носить всюду и всегда,



Вот именно, эта обувь для пляжа, но опять же того не стоит по- моему, я о цене. 

Это то, что происходит, её носят везде и всегда. И все больше людей заражаются этим вирусом. :Smiley:

----------


## PavelP

альтернатива...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Кста, помимо обсуждаемых резинок я заметил народное безумство (и в РФ и в США) вокруг полуваленок-полусапог. Девушки носят их уже чутьли не летом...


угги? так они на самом деле летняя обувь  :Cheesy: 



> Загадочное название UGG произошло от австралийского сленга «UGH» – ugly – некрасивый, гадкий. Действительно, многие на первый взгляд принимают угги за uggэдакого гадкого утенка из мира обувной моды. Но примеряв мягкий сапожок из овечьей шкуры – многие остаются влюбленными в «гадкие сапожки» не на один сезон! Удобство, практичность и способность сохранять тепло – эти качества заморских валенок оценили еще 160 лет назад в Австралии. Серферы, замерзая на холодном океанском побережье согревались благодаря уггам.




все бы хорошо, но уж очень они стаптываются... так что выглядят неэстетично совсем... да и не думаю, что для ноги это здорово.

----------


## PavelP

Да, да, да!!! Это те самые "валенки"!!! Скоро девушки их на руках и голове начнул носить)))))

----------


## ScratchyClaws

поразительный факт. я девушка. и я бы такое не одела (ну разве что мне бы заплатили неплохую сумму за одевание) тоже самое относится и к кроксам...

----------


## Rene-gad

> я бы такое не одела (ну разве что мне бы заплатили неплохую сумму за одевание)


Помечтай, помечтай....  :Cheesy:  Кстати, фотка с Памелой - монтаж, во времена Baywatch ещё не было этих сапожек...  :Cool:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> во времена Baywatch ещё не было этих сапожек...


хм... в каком столетии снимали baywatch если сапожки придумали около 160 лет назад?  :Shocked: 




> Помечтай, помечтай....


а может меня бы в рекламу позвали?  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Рене, тебе лично - http://www.uggs.com.au/celeb_ugg_boots_pa.html

----------


## strawser

Результаты, в целом, радуют :Smiley:  Россияне, почти всегда не так легко сдаются перед западными и американскими "оригинальными идеями"
Итог в прилагающейся картинке. 
С сайта ihatecrocsdotcom..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

> Результаты в целом радуют


Хорошо когда есть вкус и плохо когда он полностью отсутствует.  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Россияне почти всегда не так легко сдаются перед западными и американскими "оригинальными идеями"


Это всё, как уже говорилось, дело вкуса и привычки. Люди западные любят, когда УДОБНО, люди из бывшего СССР - когда КРАСИВО ВЫГЛЯДИТ.
addto: Знаете, как безошибочно определить россиянку в любом туристском центре мира? По шпилькам: даже если под ногами камушки или песок - соотечественница марширует на 15-сантиметровых ходулях. 
Поверьте на слово - ни одна женщина из _остального мира_ - если не идет в дорогой ресторан или на коктейль в высоком обществе - так не обувается.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Rene-gad, забавно, в моем случае единственная девушка стойко ходившая на пляж в туфлях на шпильке была кореянкой ^_^

----------


## Rene-gad

> единственная девушка стойко ходившая на пляж в туфлях на шпильке была кореянкой ^_^


Наверно из Северной Кореи - они много чего переняли.

----------


## Alexey R

Кроксам предпочитаю кроссовки.

----------


## Nvidia

Не картинка бы,долго думала,что это такое...
Подобной проблемой не страдаю....Из кроссовок всё лето не вылезаю...
А зимой что погрубее на высокой подошве и без каблука носишь...
Каблуки - не для моей ноги...

----------


## bog

ребенку своему мы кроксы купили, а сами не носим

----------


## antanta

> марширует на 15-сантиметровых ходулях. 
> Поверьте на слово - ни одна женщина из _остального мира_ - если не идет в дорогой ресторан или на коктейль в высоком обществе - так не обувается.


  Помню, как прилетел впервые в жизни на курорт. Это был Сочи. Еду так себе в автобусе, и думаю:"А не напрасно ли я в пинджаке свекольного цвета и галстуке?". Давно это было... И глупо.
 А осуждать женщин за стремление выглядеть на высоте (во всех смыслах) тоже глу... не стоит.
 Желание выглядеть привлекательно в любой ситуации - не самый большой минус. Кабы в вечернем платье, да на работе - это да. Или с вечерним макияжем, ага. А каблуки на пляже - это немного эротично, создает эффект беспомощности. "Ах, сударь, здесть так много этих ужасных каменистых камней! Вы не поможете мне?"  :Cheesy: 
 Об мусчинах можно разговаривать намного дольше. Ы?
 PS: еще про УГи спросили бы.

----------

